# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام برنامه نویس پروژه ای MVC

## tosi-software

برنامه نویس تحت وب
آشنا به سییستم های مالی 
مسلط به sqlserver 2016 یا بالاتر
زبان MVC
آشنا به jquery
آشنا به ajax
سرعت تولید بالا

----------

